# Impressions of the new Specialized Jynx Sport 650B?



## MissDaisy (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone purchased or test ridden the 2015 Specialized Jynx Sport 650B? If so, what do you think? I was able to test ride one in a size medium, but I need a large and unfortunately there isn't one in stock around here. I have a Giant Anthem X W, but curious about the 650B tires, and Specialized bikes.

Specialized Bicycle Components

p.s. My apologies for the re-post. Posted first in the Specialized forum, then came across the Women's Lounge - nice to see a women's specific discussion area!


----------

